# First timer - Mercedes 207d (1981).



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

Hi just came across this site, very organised and fairly easy to navigate!
I have a few questions and wonder if anybody can help. I amnew to motorhoming and carvaning.
I recently bought an old Mercedes 207d (1981).
I came across a few problems
1. The shower heater leaks how to fix it ? 
2.There is no water in sink taps (there is water in the water tank!) when I use a button whcih is suppose to pump water in the sink taps, I can hear the pump noise and can see the water in clear hoses but no water comes out of taps ( is there an air lock in the hose? if so how can I fix that) 
I realy need to get the water heater sorted out, can anyone direct me to a repair or replacement outfit preferably in East London.
I also need the a manual for this motor home.
Well I have asked too many questions: All sensible comments welcome.
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello Alam
welcome to the site,
a manual covering the mercedes part of the motorhome is normally available off ebay "ruskets manuals " I think it is , also operations manuals sometimes come up for the 207D.
as for the water problem try removing the pump and cleaning it fill your tank open all your cold taps and hopefully it will clear any air in the system .
the heater sorry cant help.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alam,

We'll need to know a bit more about just where and how your 'shower heater' leaks - from the pipework, from a joint, from the showerhead, etc.

There's a possibility that, in the past, it could have been left with water inside during winter, and the unit froze. Damage could be difficult to easily/cheaply repair if that's the case.

Could this 'shower heater' be a 'Vaillant'-make unit (looks a bit like the old Ascot domestic gas water heater)? Give as much information as you can for best chance of help, including the name of the Converter/Motorhome manufacturer, etc.

Enjoy your motorhoming!

Barry


----------



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the response, I cannot find any reference to RUSKETS MANUALS in Google search!
The gauages problems were resolved by painstakingly checking every fuse!
I will try to identify exactly what and where the leaks originate from and let you know.
Another question is can I put on offroad tyres on the Merc as I often use the vehicle in the woods? and being stuck couple of times and had to use a four ton hand winch to pull merc out of mud!
THANKS


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

That's because they are called Russeks Manuals  You can get them from here:
http://www.motorhomes-repair-manuals.co.uk/

and there are generally a bucket load floating around on e-bay.

hth

Matt


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome Alam.

I got a Russeck manual from ebay on advice of twodogs, it covers all mechanical bits.

There are also a couple of other interesting bits of info in this post:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt3613.html

Does your van have the ignition advance / retard thingy on the dash that I referred to in that post? I still haven't connected mine up and was wondering if I was missing anything.

---
Steven


----------



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steven,
Thanks, I will try ebay for manual.
Secondly, I have the ignition retard switch on dash board and it does work!


----------



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry & sue,
I checked the water heater. It is a Paloma PH5-fle model.
When I took the front cover off and tried the hot water tap, the water leaks from every where i.e. heat exchanger, temprature adjusting knob and etc.
I will have to replace it any suggestions where canI buy a replacement Paloma?
Google search led to Paloma PH24 priced at $1625 (American site), seems very expansive to me.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alam,

My brief searches haven't turned up a UK address for Paloma water heaters. I vaguely remember them years ago. These sites may give you some encouragement to tackle the problems with it if you decide it's worthwhile:

http://www.tanklesswaterheaters.com/ph5parts.html

http://www.palomawaterheaters.com/techsup.html

Frankly, after nearly 25 years, maybe it's a good time to replace it? (You've come to that conclusion as well, I think?) Don't bother to try to swap like-for-like (ie another Paloma) unless you find they are available in the UK. Check some of the UK caravan accessories sites (start with those that advertise on this site!) for another similar type of heater. The Vaillant I mentioned is one that I'm familiar with, and I assume is still available. But also consider fitting a (more expensive?) storage water heater.

If you need to ask, I'd suggest you're not then sufficiently competent to do-it-yourself  Get it fitted professionally.

Good luck.

Barry


----------



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,
I came across Vaillant Mag 9/1 Heater 59022-3, but not sure of water pressure, it requires 5psi and the camper van has a tiny pump, I wonder if I will have to replace the water pump as well!
Regards


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

With the age of your m/home, it's probably not a bad idea to replace some of these small items that can fail at any moment - they are getting on a bit!

But I'm conscious that you don't want to waste money, SO... what I'd do is get a new (or even a good, newish second-hand) water heater, fit it or get it fitted, and then see if the pump is good enough. That way, you won't waste money if the pump can manage - it managed the Paloma, didn't it?

Good luck.

Barry


----------



## 94494 (May 1, 2005)

THANKYOU ALL,
I have replaced the water heater with a new Rinnai and everything works, i.e. sink, handbasin, shower. I am now squeaky clean!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant!

(I wasn't going to mention the 'niffs'...!)

Glad you're sorted.

Barry


----------

